# Planning Appointment, what happens?



## bloobloo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I've not posted for a long while!

Can anyone help, I have a planning appointment this week, and am not really sure when we'll start treatment after this.

Also,  I'm really panicing as having lost quite a bit of weight (20lb), have been sick the few week with flu/bronchitis etc and I can't believe it but have manages to put 4lb on!!!  Does anyhone know if they weigh you?  And could this delay my treatment?

Any advice appreciated,
bloobloo


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Bloo, I don't remember being weighed at a planning appointment, hope you feel better soon. 

Basically they will just ask you when your last period was then work out on the calender when you can start the cycle, based on what protocol you are having and how busy they are. You should get an estimated date for your baseline scan and egg collection which will be written down on a planner for you, and you should also get your drugs. 

Good luck for the treatment xx


----------

